# Quick Books self employed auto mileage



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I have a Huawaie Mate 20 X ( 7 inch screen , love it !)

Anyway ..cant seem to get quick books self employed auto mileage tracker to work …. all boxes checked green

..Not that big a deal to punch in the miles end of year using Ubers tax form but it would be nice to get this working


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Might be better asked in the Technology section as it sounds like technical difficulties.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

dauction said:


> I have a Huawaie Mate 20 X ( 7 inch screen , love it !)
> 
> Anyway ..cant seem to get quick books self employed auto mileage tracker to work &#8230;. all boxes checked green
> 
> ..Not that big a deal to punch in the miles end of year using Ubers tax form but it would be nice to get this working


try "Trip Log" mile tracker. It has a manual mode that works great for rideshare driving.


----------

